# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Kruiden: sint- janskruid helpt tegen depressie

## FRANCOIS580

*Kruiden: sint- janskruid helpt tegen depressie*

Steeds meer mensen zoeken hun heil in de natuurgeneeskunde of homeopathie. Zéker niet ter vervanging van de klassieke geneeskunde maar ter aanvulling. In denatuurgeneeskunde speelt sint- janskruid een belangrijke rol. De genezende kracht van dit veel gebruikte kruid wordt algemeen erkend, maar niettemin is met sint- janskruid ook oppassen geblazen. Voor welke aandoeningen wordt het gebruik van Sint- Janskruid aangeraden, en met welke nevenverschijnselen moet je bij het gebruik ervan zeker rekening houden?

Sint- janskruid wordt niet alleen veel gebruikkt in de natuurgeneeskunde of homeopathie, het kruid zelf komt zowat overal voor. Het groeit bij voorkeur op zonnige plaatsen en heeft een voorliefde voor kalkrijke gronden. De blaadjes van dit populaire bruid bevatten vele, doorschijnende olieklieren. Sint- Janskruid wordt nadrukkelijk gelinkt aan zonlicht. Het kruid staat immers volop in bloei wanneer de zon hier zijn hoogste stand van het jaar bereikt. Het heeft een lange geschiedenis achter de rug. Het werd reeds bij de oude Grieken veelvuldig gebruikt om allerlei zenuwaandoeningen te bekampen. Vanwege zijn antibacteriële, anti- virale en anti- inflammatoire werking wordt sint- janskruid uitwendig gebruikt bij allerlei infecties en brandwonden.

*Innerlijke rust*
Wetenschappers deden al heel wat onderzoek naar de genezende kracht van sint- janskruid. Daarbij kwam men steeds tot de vaststelling dat dit kruid in de eerste plaats een positieve invloed heeft op lichte tot matige depressies. Voor de behandeling van zware en langdurige depressies die het je onmogelijk maken je dagelijkse werkzaamheden uit te oefenen, is het sterk af te raden. Sint- Janskruid is wél interessant tegen een tijdelijke dip zoals een zomerdepressie. Dat is ook het geval bij neerslachtigheid en depressies ten gevolge van bijvoorbeeld relatieproblemen, bij een overlijden of financiële problemen. Sint- Janskruid kan ook doeltreffend gebruikt worden bij een verstoring van je hormoonhuishouden na een bevalling of tijdens de menopauze.

*Geen gewenning*
In tegenstelling tot het gebruik van allerlei synthetische antidepressiva, veroorzaakt sint janskruid geen gewenning en is op dit vlak dus zéker een passend alternatief voor de behandeling van neerslachtigheid, prikkelbaarheid, en depressie. Na gemiddeld drie weken zijn de eerste resultaten merkbaar, maar het optimale resultaat wordt na een drietal maanden bereikt.

*Sint-janskruid en antidepressiva*
Het gebruik van sint- janskruid heeft ook heel wat nadelen. Zo mag het zéker niet samen gebruikt worden met allerlei antidepresiva. Recente studies tonen aan dat er interacties bestaan tussen dit sint- janskruid en bepaalde geneesmiddelen. In combinatie met antidepressiva kan het misselijkheid, tumoren, warmteopwellingen en zelfs agressief gedrag veroorzaken. In een later stadium kan het leiden tot hoge koorts, ademhalingsproblemen en hartritmestoornissen. Een te laag serotoninegehalte in je bloed wordt steeds geassocieerd met depressie, serotonine wordt niet voor niets het gelukshormoon genoemd. Sint- janskruid bestrijdt depressie door het serotonegehalte in je hersenen.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Flogiston

Sintjanskruid werkt aantoonbaar. Daarom is het binnen de reguliere geneeskunde gewoon een geaccepteerd middel.

Zoals alle middelen, heeft ook Sintjanskruid nadelen. Vooral wanneer het wordt gebruikt tegelijk met andere middelen.

Het bekendste voorbeeld is wel dat Sintjanskruid de werking van de anticonceptiepil negatief beïnvloedt. Datzelfde effect geldt echter ook voor heel veel andere geneesmiddelen - zowel voor natuurlijke als voor mensgemaakte middelen.

Nogmaals, Sintjanskruid is een prima middel, laat daarover geen twijfel bestaan. Maar, net als bij elk ander middel, zijn er wisselwerkingen. Raadpleeg dus altijd je arts wanneer je ook andere middelen gebruikt, en ga nooit op eigen houtje Sintjanskruid slikken.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Flogiston, dit alles komt ook in het volledige artikel tot uiting he...

Prettig weekend!

----------

